# Memory testing software?

## Need4Speed

About once a week my computer will freeze and I will have to do a hard reboot.  I am not sure if it's a driver bug or a hardware, so I wanted to test my memory.  I undervolt my cpu using PHC since I am running a mobile Core 2 Duo in a completely passively cooled SFF case.  Since my bios doesn't support undervolting, I can't use something like memtest86.  Is there any software to test my memory after booting into my undervolted kernel?

----------

## Malvineous

You could look into kexec.  It allows you to boot a kernel from within a kernel, without restarting the whole PC.  If you could get a memtest86 binary to look like a kernel, that should allow you to boot it after your main kernel has come up and configured everything appropriately.

----------

## eccerr0r

Could also try sys-apps/memtester, which is a user-mode ram tester.  Unfortunately due to virtual memory mapping it may not necessarily pinpoint which DIMMs are bad, but it at least can give RAM a workout.

----------

